# How often did you study when coming through the degrees?



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 2, 2011)

I am beginning my work for my Ea degree.  I have decided that I need to study more often that the once weekly floor school.  If my teacher/Mentor can accommodate me in this, I wish for two or three nights a week for study at first at least. What did you do coming though your degrees? Did only use the floor school or make extra arrangements to study more often. I may have to study one night at my lodge and one night in my hometown in order to get two at least.:001_huh:


----------



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

Repetition, Repetition, Repetition...
The more you practice, the faster you will get it.


----------



## Hndrx (Feb 2, 2011)

I've heard the term floor school mentioned.  What is it?


----------



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

It is a night a some lodges that is dedicated to instruction. It is usually used to practice for upcoming degrees.


----------



## jhodgdon (Feb 3, 2011)

I met with/talked on the phone with my coach about twice a week I think. And after some lodge meetings. I've never heard of floor school before that's interesting


----------



## David Duke (Feb 3, 2011)

I like to work with a candidate 2-3 times a week for about an hour at a time. As was said earlier 15-20 minutes for "new" material the rest for review/relationship building.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

As I recall when I was yet a student I studied at our regular Tuesday & Thursday floor school nights as well as in private with my instructor. To me the one on one time with my instructor at his home was the most productive for me because there were minimal distractions during my study. Each person is different. I am sure that you will have no difficulty obtaining help outside of the Lodge environment, if you do do not give up, try another instructor.

I posted the following response in another similar thread:



> From a coach or mentor stand point I can offer some advice. First, make certain that the newly Brother understands the meaning of every phrase of the memory work. In order to do this you the instructor must be able to explain the meaning of every question and response. Do not offer yourself to be an instructor if you do not fully understand the lessons to which you are volunteering to teach, it is a waste of your time and his. Be careful to not concentrate on the speed of the lesson. I would much rather take 6 months, the full term of a year, or even longer to teach a Brother the meaning and beauty of the lessons, than teach them meaningless words and phrases. When the student understands what he is saying and why, the memory ability becomes much, much stronger.
> 
> One thing that I have learned to be key during instruction, especially the lessons of the EA... Utilize the Lodge room. Walk the Brother step by step through each part of the lesson. It is amazing what the mind can ingest when visual and physical aides are used. Think of it like this, when we are preparing or practicing to confer a degree, we generally do not do so from the comfort of the sideline during floor school; we actually walk through the degree. It is a major aide to the memory. In the case of "hand signals", yes they are great but worthless to one who can not see them but may be able to "see" if you do it my style.
> 
> ...



http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?13055-Memorization-Best-Practices&p=54707#post54707


----------



## relapse98 (Feb 3, 2011)

We met about 3 times a week at either the lodge at 7:30am or at his house in his front room when I got off from work. I can't decide which I liked better. I know I am more comfortable sitting in my chair in the front room of the lodge building than anywhere else.
I would also repeat the work to myself while driving, in the shower and doing my walks. EA could fill up about a mile of walking going through it just once.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

First let me say that I was young and obsessive.  With that in mind... I met with the lodge instructor Monday nights at the lodge. I met with my barber at 7am Monday through Friday. Sat in his barber chair until I had to go to work an hour later. Played dominoes at lunch with my top line signer doing the work for an hour. After work went to the Scottish Rite and worked with the secretary for an hour. That's 3 hours per day 5 days a week plus the lodge instruction on Monday nights. 2 weeks for EA. 1 week for FC and 1 week for MM. Asked the questions and gave the answers. Like I said I was obsessed.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, that is very impressive, sounds like you were in great company. I wished I was surrounded like that with knowledgeable brethren.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

Some very good men were very active in Austin #12 20 years ago. They made me what I am today. Most are with the SGA of the Univ now. If they are listening, I would like to say thank you again.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 3, 2011)

Good see that there are great people still helping young people grow.

I guess I am lost as to what "SGA on the Univ" means?:001_huh:


----------



## JTM (Feb 3, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with working with multiple teachers as well if you really want.

EA Charge:

At your leisure hours, that you may improve in Masonic knowledge, you are to converse with well informed brethren, who will always be as ready to give, as you will be to receive instruction.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Good see that there are great people still helping young people grow.
> 
> I guess I am lost as to what "SGA on the Univ" means?:001_huh:


 
By his definition: Supreme Grand Architect of the Universe


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the iPhone application, but it keeps changing my spelling.  Supreme Grand Architect on? the Universe. Where did it get on from?


----------



## Hndrx (Feb 3, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Asked the questions and gave the answers. Like I said I was obsessed.



Is it typical to both ask the questions and give the answers?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I like the iPhone application, but it keeps changing my spelling.  Supreme Grand Architect on? the Universe. Where did it get on from?


 
Beathard, I  am not sure why the iPhone application is prompting the incorrect wordage.



Hndrx said:


> Is it typical to both ask the questions and give the answers?


 
Hndrx, This greatly depends upon the Lodge here in Texas. The requirement in TX is that the candidate answer / return all answers correctly plus some additional requirements. However, the individual Lodge may add additional requirements. My home Lodge for example requires that the candidate learn and return both the questions and the answers.

I hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 3, 2011)

I worked with my Instructor about twice a week, plus my best friend would quiz me here and there.  The more you here it the better.  I would also recommend attending as many EA degrees and floor schools as possible.  These will give you so visual cues, plus it will make more sense.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

In the lodges I belong to it is customary for the candidate to only answer the questions.  It was the hope of my mentor that I would become an instructor and get my certificate quickly.  That is why he had me do the questions and answers.  My son and I have set the end of August as the goal for his C certificate.  In working towards that I have him doing the questions and answers as well.  It was never a requirement for me or him, but more a step to a goal of getting a certificate quickly.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

Beathard said:


> In the lodges I belong to it is customary for the candidate to only answer the questions.  It was the hope of my mentor that I would become an instructor and get my certificate quickly.  That is why he had me do the questions and answers.  My son and I have set the end of August as the goal for his C certificate.  In working towards that I have him doing the questions and answers as well.  It was never a requirement for me or him, but more a step to a goal of getting a certificate quickly.


 
That will certainly help both of you. I picked up my first "C" Certificate two weeks after I returned my MM prof.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 3, 2011)

The absolute last thing my older brother did was teach me the esoteric work.  We met nightly through my raising.  He died of cancer a few days later and another member of the lodge took me across the goal line.  I liked to learn two or three (longer) questions and answers a night and then have them down completely when I next sat down for more. Some days I just spruced up my delivery or ironed out the rough spots.

With my students, I like to work at least twice per week.  Currently, I am working with a new brother who is just down the hall at work.  We work during lunch hours.  If he is a little off the work we go over what he's already in possession of and make sure he has it all down before going further.  The first week he got 20 Q&As down well.  We're now past the door and scooting around the lodge room. 

Just make sure you are comfortable with all in your possession before moving on.  Don't push and don't be pushed.  Remember, not only are you feeling out the work and your mentor, he is also feeling you out.  A good mentor doesn't teach the work the same way to everyone.  It takes a while to figure out how a man learns.  Once you have, you know his trip wires and how best to deliver the information.  

Don't worry, you'll be there before you know it.


----------



## robert leachman (Feb 3, 2011)

5 days a week at work plus 1 night a week at Lodge.

30 minute sessions  at work, usually.  Some days everything clicked and I went longer some days not and we went shorter.

Know the answer word perfect before going to the next question!

You can't help but learn the Q&A as you go, what you have to turn in and how much (all or section at time) you turn in is different in each Lodge and Grand jurisdiction


----------



## tomgndallas (Feb 18, 2011)

practiced with my candidate coach twice a week for a couple weeks, studied everyday as I was eager to learn the ritual perfectly and be advanced through the degrees.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Feb 19, 2011)

Consider I was OLD when I started (all of 56!!!) My Instructor and I met every evening after I got off work at his house. We studied for 30 minutes - 2 hours. It was not just solid hammer time on the long nights, but I really enjoyed the work, was able to learn pretty quick, and made it through all 3 Degrees in about 4 months. I was installed as S.D. in the new year (2 weeks after being raised), then to J.W the next year, and now W.M. Though I learned the work as given, I looked for, and asked for MORE information as we studied. There is MUCH more than what you "normally" learn. Now, why did I move so fast??? Nope, I'm NOT that smart!!! We are a small Lodge with a lot of older members. Many times the W.M. has served multiple terms in a row. I was supposed to have another year in the S.W. chair, but the Brother there was not comfortable moving to the East. He is well into his 80's, and has memory problems now. He does good, but just gets stuck sometimes, and his hearing has started going. I was informed I would be going to the East, and would have help as needed. Man did I NEED help!!! I have done pretty good for being a M.M. for so short a time, but I wish I had been given more time. I am fortunate to have MANY good folks in our Lodge, as well as the surrounding Lodges who are ready to help at a moments notice. When asked about moving through the chairs, I will be one of the FIRST to tell a Brother to take plenty of time before moving up. Enjoying being a Brother, you will have time for the rest later. When the time comes, and you are presented with the offer to work them, then go ahead. Just don't get in a hurry. Many are in a hurry to get through their year as W.M., to get the burden off them. Me?? I just want to be able to work the other positions, and enjoy being a "plain Old Brother" among the masses  If the Lodge is small, and needs you to work through, then do it, but ask for and accept all good help you can get. Don't let anyone run it for you, but look at all the advice given before making a decision. You will learn who is best suited to work. After you are raised, come back and read this post again. there are a few hints within, and you might get a smile then.
Hippie....


----------



## davidterrell80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Smithfield 455 in NE Tarrant County (IVO Fort Worth) should have been called Bell Helicopter Lodge, for all the employees that are members. Working there myself, I had many men who were willing to spend a 10-minute break or even their lunch, working with me over sandwiches and sliced apples. 10-30 minutes, 5-times a week--in addition to time at lodge--was a wonderful way to learn about Masonry and Masons.


----------



## Bigmel (Feb 21, 2011)

I met with my instructor about 3 times a week. At his home.  In two week I had the questions and answers down and had to wait for stated meeting to turn in work.  I examined myself, questions and answers, the next stated meeting after each degree.  I was raised in April 1965.  My instructor was an older blind mason who had forgot more about masonry than most masons learn in a life time.  Being blind He had a teaching method that was unbelievable.  You just understood what he was saying and it stuck.  The instructor is the key.


----------



## davidterrell80 (Feb 21, 2011)

The most fascinating aspect of the thread is learning of the close brotherly relationships one can form during the learning process. I pray we all learn from this--and feel inspired to maintain our own proficiency, so that when the GAOTU places a new brother in our way, we may be found duly and truly prepared, worthy and well qualified to be such a Brother as those we have extolled here.

D


----------

